# Autumn Blaze Maple Problem(UPDATE)



## cybermut6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's the updated picture (of my 06-19-08 thread) after removing the loose bark & a 2nd picture showing the base of the tree..per Woodweasel's request. Thanks for your help.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 24, 2008)

both pics appear the same. neither show the base, where the trunk flares into roots.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey there Cyber, 

You need to excavate more soil from the base of that tree. Get in there and get dirty. We want to see you post another picture showing a noticeable buttress flare. This is paramount for long term health. Strangle the base of a tree and you shorten the life span exponentially.

Lose the annuals. They get fertilized with miracle grow, right. This is terrible for the tree. The flowers and that tree share the exact same space in the soil. You had to disrupt the trees fibrous roots to even get the flowers in there. Think holistically. 

Keep up the efforts and you can enjoy many more years of fall color from this tree.


----------



## cybermut6 (Jun 24, 2008)

*correction*



cybermut6 said:


> Here's the updated picture (of my 06-19-08 thread) after removing the loose bark & a 2nd picture showing the base of the tree..per Woodweasel's request. Thanks for your help.



Sorry..I uploaded one pic twice. Here is a picture after I removed loose bark. Am I supposed to dig down into the ground for a picture of the base? We do not fertilize the annuals. I'm not sure what a butress flare is. I planted the tree with the top of the ball near the level you are seeing. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Jun 25, 2008)

You don't want it to look like a pencil sticking out of the ground...like the pics you've shown. Google Image 'root flare" and you see what he means.....that's what you want it to look like. Most containerized trees I see nowdays are planted way too deep.


----------



## JeffL (Jul 9, 2008)

The problem with planting the tree at rootball level is that often times the flare is buried in growing medium/soil. Alot of the trees and shrubs we get from nurseries are all buried deep. Digging at LEAST 2-3" to find the flare is fairly common on nearly everything. Some trees we are going 4-5"+ to find the flare buried in the burlap/planting medium. 

Chances are its planted low, and you'll have to get in there and find the flare and expose it, gotta let those roots breath!


----------

